# best wheel cleaner?



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

ive had my wheels painted and the lips polished but not laquered and ive used wheel cleaner and its ate away at the lips so i polished them again and was wondering whats the safest wheel cleaner to use that wnt do this...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Stjarnagloss Hjul or Chemical Guys Diablo

Both gel types, suitable for ALL wheels and safe on all finishes. Being gel you have more work time, even when diluted down quite a bit. I use roughly 1:10 for moderately dirty wheels, 1:4 for dirty wheels, neat when they're boggin.


----------



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

thaks man...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If possible don't get too much wheel cleaner, get them clean the way you want them, and then seal or wax them so that the brake dust doesn't get as ingrained as untreated wheels. When well sealed or waxed (and kept clean and topped-up) the wheels are a hell of a lot easier to clean.


----------



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah when i polished them they got a good coat of rim wax...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Good. Next time you want them cleaned, try a 'normal' shampoo water mix (like you'd use on your paint) and see if you can get them back to clean. If so then keep doing that, but re-apply your wax every now and again, or top-up with a protection detailer like Chemical Guys V7, Optimum Car Wax, Dodo Red Mist, Prima Hydro, Megs 135 - something like that. It'll keep your wax in good nick plus help repel the crap. On top of that, they're sprays so dead easy to apply. One wipe, one buff is usually all you need (after your freshly cleaned wheels are dry). In the case of the OCW and Hydro, you can apply these to damp wheels.


----------



## 07 z-oh-6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autobrite Non Acid Very Cherry is my only choice and has been for quite a few years. mix of 10/1 and just spray on and let dwell for a few minutes and Power Wash off and the result is spotless wheels. You can buy it in 5L form which lasts forever.


----------



## Sciroccostyle (Mar 31, 2011)

Good call on the Red Mist, just put my summer wheels (new) on with 2 coats of Rim Wax and I have some Red Mist Tropical so will use that to top up after washing.:thumb:


----------



## Sciroccostyle (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh and for cleaning I use Bilberry Wheel cleaner diluted 10/1 ish in a spray bottle, it's great!


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

Billberry - another vote


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Even a weak mix of Bilberry will degrade your wax to some extent.


----------



## Sciroccostyle (Mar 31, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Even a weak mix of Bilberry will degrade your wax to some extent.


Oh ok, thanks for the info. Will try just useing the shampoo as hopefully the Rim Wax on new wheels should mean I won't need anything too agressive:thumb:


----------

